# Reading > Religious Texts >  God

## YALASH

Peace be on you.

God is the Light of the heavens and the earth. Every light is the grant of His blessing whether that light is visible in the height and depth, in souls or bodies, personal or impersonal, outward or inward, conceptual or concrete.


The Being of God is the real Holder of all universe and the Protector of all. He has made everything from non-existence and granted it status of existence.


Association is of four types; in number, in status, ancestry, in action and sometimes in effect. God the Exalted is free and clear of all four types of association and is One with no partner.


Had there been any other gods in heavens and earth, except the One-Being Who has all perfect attributes, both heaven and earth would have been corrupted.


He is Allah, there is none worthy of worship except Him, the Knower of the unseen and the seen. He is the Gracious, the Merciful. (59:23)Master of the Day of Judgment. (1:4) The Sovereign, the Holy One, the Source of Peace, the Bestower of Security, the Protector, the Mighty, the Subduer, the Exalted He is Allah, the Creator, the Maker, the Fashioner. His are the most beautiful names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorifies Him, and He is the Mighty, the Wise. (59:24-25) Allah has the power to do all that He wills. (2:21) Lord of all the worlds, The Gracious, the Merciful, Master of the Day of Judgment.(1:2-4) I answer the prayer of the supplicant when he prays to Me. (2:187)The Living, the Self-Subsisting and All-Sustaining (2:256) Say, He is Allah, the One; Allah, the Independent and Besought of all. He begets not, nor is He begotten; And there is none like unto Him. (112:2-5)


[Based on words of Ahmadiyya Promised Messiah Mahdi (on whom be peace)]

----------

